# meta http-equiv='Refresh'



## nick (28. Februar 2003)

echo "<meta http-equiv='Refresh' content='5' URL=index.php>";

hab ich in meine code drin... die anweisung führt er eigentlich auch aus... jedoch refresht er jede 5 sek die aktuelle seite... die keineswegs index.php ist...

kann mir irgend einer sagen was mein fehler ist ? laut self html etc ist alles richtig


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Februar 2003)

Deine Schreibweise:


```
<meta http-equiv='Refresh' content='5' URL=index.php>
```


Meine Schreibweise:


```
<meta http-equiv="REFRESH" content="10; url=http://www.tutorials.de">
```

N.S.:Achte mal besionders auf die Hochzeichen ( Anzahl nicht Schreibweise )


----------



## Blandorin (2. Februar 2004)

Ist es auch möglich, dass die Seite nur genau einmal erneuert wird, und zwar direkt beim laden?

Ich habe geproggt, dass man wählen kann, welches Bild man oben sehen möchte. Leider muss man dann erst einmal aktualisieren (bzw. F5) bevor man die änderung auch sieht.

Gruß
  Blandorin


----------



## Gumbo (2. Februar 2004)

Nur als kleine Anmerkung:
&nbsp;&rsaquo;&nbsp;Use standard redirects: don't break the back button!


----------



## daDom (3. Februar 2004)

> Ist es auch möglich, dass die Seite nur genau einmal erneuert wird, und zwar direkt beim laden?


 In den Body-tag: onload="javascript: parent.location.href='seite.html' "


----------



## Blandorin (3. Februar 2004)

Das hat auch nicht geklappt. 
Zwar werde ich so auf die Seite weiter geleitet, aber die Grafiken sind immer noch  die selben, und nur wenn ich auf "aktualisieren" klicke ändern die sich.
Trotzdem danke.


----------

